# Sacramento @ Golden State Thread (4/14)



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 112 - 97 Warriors

Peja: 37 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 13 Reb, 7 dimes
Miller: 21 pts, 9 Reb, 6 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So dispicible...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 39
Warriors 46

:hurl:


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

Golden State plays hard. Looks like this is going to be a close one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Golden State with 32 IN THE SECOND QUARTER. MY GOD!!!!! I hope Adelman is chewing their asses out right now...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It looks like we will finish 4th if we can't make a comeback. You can bet your bottom dollar the lakers will come through, they are down 3 right now mid 4th. If we finish 4th im gonna kill somebody.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Blazers and Lakers tied with 3:30 to go, Blazer ball, come on blazers.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

87-84 Blazers with 8 tics left, laker ball, Patterson just missed two free throws to seal the deal, what a choke, what Kobe hit a 3 now.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep, Kobe hits it, the most amazing 3 ever, gonna go OT, Kings better win

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 91
Warriors 97

Peja: 27 pts, 6 Reb, 4 dimes
Bibby: 22 pts

Just PATHETIC, FUUUUUUUCK

Lakers Blazers going double O.T., and the Lakers will pull it out, what a way to kiss a good season goodbye.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

AND THAT IS WHY THE LAKERS ARE CHAMPIONS

WOW

I ADMIT, ONE AMAZING, to say the least shot by Kobe


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The stupid portland crowd kept chanting beat L.A., beat L.A., and that's why the lakers won.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what, come to think of it, this isnt that bad in my opinion... Because instead of playing the Spurs in the second round, we get the T-Wolves, who id MUCH rather play... Not only that, but the Lakers get the Spurs who they dont play all that well against... Im not really all that mad...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Home court though SacKings, A lot more important than people think.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That deserves 5 stars! :kiss:



> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> AND THAT IS WHY THE LAKERS ARE CHAMPIONS
> 
> WOW
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Home court though SacKings, A lot more important than people think.


They have first round homecourt, and if they win, and go to the second, they would have played the Spurs, in which they wouldnt have homecourt because after the first round it goes by regular season record... So the Kings wouldnt have homecourt anywayz... Id rather have the Lakers play the Rockets than the Mavs, the Kings who have sucked offensively as of late would rather play the Mavs, id also rather play the T-Wolves than the Spurs, and id also rather have the Lakers play the Spurs not the T-Wolves... Just my :twocents:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

well if the lakers beat the spurs (which probably won't happen imo) assuming both teams even get to the semis, then don't the kings have home court over the lakers if they get there since they won the season series? the wolves are about even at home and on the road as well..and home court really isn't that important in the playoffs. the only thing that sucks about this imo is having to play dallas in the 1st round instead of houston.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think home court against the spurs and no homecourt against the T-Wolves is a saw off, pretty equal. But game 7 is always nice at home.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> then don't the kings have home court over the lakers if they get there since they won the season series?


The Lakers won the div, had a better record, so they have homecourt.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I think home court against the spurs and no homecourt against the T-Wolves is a saw off, pretty equal. But game 7 is always nice at home.


No No, you dont understand. EVEN if the Kings took the two seed. When the played the Spurs, they wouldnt have home court anymore... After the first round it goes by record... So we wouldnt have homecourt anywayz, and neither do the Lakers... Unless itsa Kings Lakers WCF, the Kings didnt lose any homecourt...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> No No, you dont understand. EVEN if the Kings took the two seed. When the played the Spurs, they wouldnt have home court anymore... After the first round it goes by record... So we wouldnt have homecourt anywayz, and neither do the Lakers... Unless itsa Kings Lakers WCF, the Kings didnt lose any homecourt...


Ohhh Okay, i thought they went by seeding second round, im thinking about the NHL, the NHL goes by seeding, im all confused.


----------

